# Hey, Everyone



## Source4 (Feb 7, 2004)

Hello,
Found this site by accident, but I'm certainly glad I did. I havent browsed the forums yet but this seems like a great community for tech. Well I guess I should tell you all a little about myself: I'm 18 and attending college for my BA with Technical/Production Emphasis. Doing all the Nap time classes right now, Math Speech English comp.... and so on. I'm primarily a Lighting guy but I also love Carpentry, and sound. Cya around


----------



## wemeck (Feb 7, 2004)

Nice Screen Name! Welcome to the site! Dvs Dave is our site Admin and should be here shortly to say hi. I hope you enjoy the site and I hope to see you around the forums.


----------



## Joren_Wendschuh (Feb 7, 2004)

Welcome!
Enjoy your stay here... It realy is quite a good resource.


----------



## wolf825 (Feb 7, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the forums. Hope you visit often and feel free to ask questions and post any answers. Everyone has something to contribute regardless of experience--this website is for everyone to learn and share ideas openly.

Welcome!

-wolf


----------



## ship (Feb 7, 2004)

AARG!

That means Welcome and what they said.

(PS. I hate the pirate Avatar - it's not me)


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 7, 2004)

Welcome Source4,

I am dvsDave, your webmaster! Just wanted to drop by and welcome you to our little online community!!

mmm... nap time classes... I love those...

hope to see you around the forums often!!

-dvsDave


----------

